# AndyD art and sketches



## AndyD (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, I'll post my work here. It will be like finished work, and small sketches probably. I paint many different things, not just characters. I hope you do not mind it.

Also, you can order a commission from me if you want. Here is my gallery Userpage of AndyD -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
My commission thread forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - --AndyD's Commissions--
My auction portfolio.commishes.com: AndyD's portfolio


----------



## AndyD (Jun 18, 2018)

just a little practice.


----------



## AndyD (Jun 19, 2018)

practice in composition


----------



## AndyD (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Jun 20, 2018)

some sketches


----------



## AndyD (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Jun 24, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of GeekiestGeeker -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Jun 26, 2018)

YCH


----------



## PaPenguin (Jun 28, 2018)

Yo that´s some quality stuff right there!


----------



## AndyD (Jun 29, 2018)

Trade with Userpage of plachuu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Jul 5, 2018)

Commission for Userpage of Fervidus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 5, 2018)

Thats why i'm here in this forum. For these beauties.


----------



## AndyD (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Jul 12, 2018)

last works


----------



## AndyD (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Rodent2000XD (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, awesome artwork dude. Particularly enjoy the sketches.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 15, 2018)

Stunning work


----------



## AndyD (Jul 31, 2018)

Commission for https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ra.....oactivewolfbd/


----------



## Stardayzi (Aug 1, 2018)

You really know how to set up a scene! Goals for sure lol. Great work!


----------



## PrincessCassiopeia (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, this is sooooooo beautiful OwO


----------



## AndyD (Sep 7, 2018)

did not update for a long time. more work in my gallery


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2018)

Wonderful art! +watch


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 10, 2018)

AndyD said:


> YCH for Userpage of GeekiestGeeker -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Nice style. She's so beautiful


----------



## AndyD (Sep 10, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of Fervidus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Sep 10, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of Saska_Wolftail -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 20, 2018)

Really nice artwork! I can't wait to see what you make next.


----------



## AndyD (Sep 23, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of Nomax -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Sep 23, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of Balasch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Sep 23, 2018)

YCH for Userpage of Sihu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Sep 25, 2018)

Commission for Userpage of ChaosWaffle -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 26, 2018)

Just posting to say you're wonderful.


----------



## AndyD (Sep 26, 2018)

Commission for Userpage of timberwolf0924 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AndyD (Sep 26, 2018)

personal work


----------



## Sugardraw (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow! This is beautiful art. The scenery and the colours.. wonderful!


----------



## AndyD (Oct 15, 2018)

YCH


----------



## AndyD (Oct 15, 2018)

YCH


----------



## AndyD (Oct 15, 2018)

YCH


----------



## AndyD (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Oct 29, 2018)

more in my gallery


----------



## AndyD (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## AndyD (Dec 26, 2018)




----------

